# No One To Open Doors - When Can We Leave?



## Miscreant Crow (Dec 3, 2018)

As title says. Coworker and I are scheduled sfs today at 4 am. There's usually an overnight team but they were off today. So there's absolutely no one here to let us inside - and the next person won't be here until near 6.

At what point can we leave? I've tried calling the store a few times, definitely no one there.

It's only a 5 hour shift so I really don't feel like waiting 2 hours to be let in just to work 3 more hours (and I would not work any longer than my scheduled time if they tried to pull that).


----------



## glo (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't think there's a hard number, but I wouldn't wait longer than 15 minutes. It's not your fault they created a flawed schedule. You should also be able to submit a punch correction for any time you spent waiting at the door.


----------



## Miscreant Crow (Dec 3, 2018)

glo said:


> I don't think there's a hard number, but I wouldn't wait longer than 15 minutes. It's not your fault they created a flawed schedule. You should also be able to submit a punch correction for any time you spent waiting at the door.



I'm still here but about to leave. Like I said truck team doesn't come in until 6 - that's another hour I'd have to wait. I've just never heard anything official on it and don't have a handbook copy anymore to see if it says anything.


----------



## unknown (Dec 3, 2018)

Why not just sit there and get paid? You won't get paid for any time after you leave I think. So you get paid 2 hours for sitting in your car. Sweet deal.


----------



## Miscreant Crow (Dec 3, 2018)

unknown said:


> Why not just sit there and get paid? You won't get paid for any time after you leave I think. So you get paid 2 hours for sitting in your car. Sweet deal.



If it was an 8 hour shift, sure I would, but it's freezing and my car doesn't have heat.
I normally have a really good work ethic too but this just threw me over the edge.


----------



## glo (Dec 3, 2018)

Miscreant Crow said:


> If it was an 8 hour shift, sure I would, but it's freezing and my car doesn't have heat.
> I normally have a really good work ethic too but this just threw me over the edge.


It's not bad work ethic to not want to sit in front of an empty building for 2 hours.


----------



## unknown (Dec 3, 2018)

glo said:


> It's not bad work ethic to not want to sit in front of an empty building for 2 hours.



I just see it as losing 3 hours of pay. I drive 30 minutes to work, so I'd be staying. But I wouldn't blame anyone else for leaving after 15 minutes. Store should get their shit together. It's one thing if the opener gets a flat or gets stuck in traffic. That happened here once. But to just not have someone scheduled to open is just lazy scheduling. Plus it's pretty disrespectful to the people that show up on time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 3, 2018)

If you leave, you better call your store & tell them you were there at 4am.


----------



## MissPick (Dec 3, 2018)

This happened once at one of my stores when a bad ETL LOG didn't roll out of bed to get to work until an hour past start time. Most all the team sat and waited, one very angry TM left. Not only did they all get punch corrections for waiting, but a Sr. TL at the time looked up some rules and discovered that after 30 minutes of waiting, the TM who left was owed the full day's pay, even though he left, even though the ETL eventually showed up at 5. Not sure if ASANTS, but definitely worth asking at your store.


----------



## NPC (Dec 3, 2018)

I would have just got breakfast, and came back. McMuffin is now a work expense.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 3, 2018)

Make sure you are on camera, they will go back and check film..


----------



## Bullseyerc (Dec 3, 2018)

MissPick said:


> This happened once at one of my stores when a bad ETL LOG didn't roll out of bed to get to work until an hour past start time. Most all the team sat and waited, one very angry TM left. Not only did they all get punch corrections for waiting, but a Sr. TL at the time looked up some rules and discovered that after 30 minutes of waiting, the TM who left was owed the full day's pay, even though he left, even though the ETL eventually showed up at 5. Not sure if ASANTS, but definitely worth asking at your store.


I’d put that ETL on a final for sure.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 3, 2018)

I have waited about an hour and a half before and I got paid for that whole time even though I left to use the restroom at a nearby gas station and came back.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 3, 2018)

I’m jealous you have an overnight team, enjoy it while it lasts. Modernization 😒


----------



## Bosch (Dec 3, 2018)

Been through it as well, sat and waited and got paid for over an hour and a half.. The kicker was that the dayside opening ETL forgot her keys as well so she had to go back home and get hers to get us in the building. Adding another 30min to the time we got paid to sit and do nothing. 

You may have to argue for pay but do push the issue, they will at least pay for the time you sat and waited.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 3, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> I’m jealous you have an overnight team, enjoy it while it lasts. Modernization 😒


Everyone says it’s going away . Which it did for all the stores in my district , except mine . And is not going away for me due to off-site .


----------



## jlog (Dec 3, 2018)

In my year and a half at Target, I've had to wait for someone at least 3 times.  I wanna say the longest we waited was 45 minutes. Each time we all just did a punch correction for when our shifts were supposed to start.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 3, 2018)

allnew2 said:


> Everyone says it’s going away . Which it did for all the stores in my district , except mine . And is not going away for me due to off-site .



You are lucky we are dying at 4am and yet in new year we are going 6AM..  We are not going to survive shit doesn't get done during the day. It just piles up.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 3, 2018)

What would happen if nobody shows up with keys in time for store open? Seems very unlikely but I’m sure it’s happened before.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 3, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> What would happen if nobody shows up with keys in time for store open? Seems very unlikely but I’m sure it’s happened before.



Hot Wheels collectors would have heart attacks and their families would sue.


----------



## Angel gonzalez (Feb 25, 2020)

I  have  a ten hour shift schedule is it bad for me to leave when my ten hour are up ? Because all i get from my fellow employees is that i have to stay and give over time because its mandatory so did i do the right thing for leaving at my time or was it wrong


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 25, 2020)

Angel gonzalez said:


> I  have  a ten hour shift schedule is it bad for me to leave when my ten hour are up ? Because all i get from my fellow employees is that i have to stay and give over time because its mandatory so did i do the right thing for leaving at my time or was it wrong


No.


----------

